
Stop Disrespecting the Turboprop: These engines are fine for modern air forces - smacktoward
https://warisboring.com/stop-disrespecting-the-turboprop-c00acd3fff3a#.wjbuhv12e
======
sevensor
OA-X sounds like the polar opposite of the F-35. Simple, single-purpose,
inexpensive, resilient, and maintainable. Congress will hate it.

~~~
squozzer
You've touched on a cultural misalignment - and here's another - who in the
USAF would be willing to fly it?

It's essentially an assignment to the minor leagues of air combat.

Moreover, such planes would depend heavily on air supremacy gained by the Mach
2+ stuff.

OTOH, it would probably be a helluva lot of fun.

~~~
e5india
|who in the USAF would be willing to fly it?

Warrant Officers. The Army had a program during OEF/OIF where enlisted
servicemembers could take a test and qualify for flight school to become
helicopter pilots as a warrant officer. I found this tremendously attractive
as an enlisted service-member and would have gone that route if I hadn't
planned to leave and go to college instead.

------
jjesus
A turboprop is also much better as a platform for surveillance radar. No
engines hanging below the wing obscuring the radar field. Turboprop flies
slower and thus stays longer over the target scene.

------
teyc
Interesting! Given that F-35s were going to lose in a dog fight and relies on
long range missile superiority, why not mount the same missiles on simpler
planes?

------
madengr
I thought a turbo prop was required for short, non paved air strips.

------
jjesus
A turboprop is also much better as a platform for surveillance radar.

